# Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht installieren



## Knexi (19. August 2009)

*Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo

Bei der Installation von Zone Alarm auf meinem 2. System kommt es zu folgender Fehlermeldung: "Dieses Patchpaket konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Lassen Sie den Hersteller überprüfen, ob es sich um ein gültiges Windows Installer-Patchpaket handelt."

Das System:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Mainboard: MSI K8N Neo4-F
Ram: 2x Corsair VS1GB400C3
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce 6800 GT
Festplatte: WD Caviar Black 1TB

Das Betriebssystem und die Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand. Danke im Vorraus

MfG Knexi


----------



## Knexi (19. August 2009)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht installieren*



rtxus schrieb:


> Was für ein OS?
> 
> hast du bevor schonmal zonealarm drauf gehabt? du kannst hiermit überprüfen ob irgendwelche installinfos von zonealarm in deinem OS sind und diese löschen, danach versuch nach neustart nochmal zu installieren:
> 
> ...



Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Home. Direkt nach dem aufsetzen und Treiber installieren wollte ich Zone Alarm installieren und da hats schon nicht hingehauen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. August 2009)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht installieren*

Wer braucht Zone Alarm? ...und wozu?!


----------



## Shady (19. August 2009)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht installieren*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Wer braucht Zone Alarm? ...und wozu?!



Sinnvoller Beitrag... 
Wenn man sehen will was nach draußen telefoniert/telefonieren will, dann ist es recht sinnvoll. Glaube kaum, dass jetzt hier eine Pro/Contra Personal FW Diskussion vom Zaun gebrochen werden soll...


----------



## Knexi (19. August 2009)

*AW: Zone Alarm lässt sich nicht installieren*



rtxus schrieb:


> @Knexi
> 
> Ich kenn die Software net, frisch geladen or kopiert vom erstsystem, XP 64 oder 32Bit? Versuch neu zu laden...


Windows XP 32bit (es gibt noch kein Zone Alarm für 64bit). Ich habe die neueste Version von Zone Alarm. Mit früheren Versionen hat es auf dem System immer funktioniert.



rtxus schrieb:


> Win Firewall und Defender ausgeschaltet?
> 
> Gruß



Ich hatte die Windows Firewall bei der Installation deaktiviert.


----------

